# Analyzer und PLCSim



## Pikador (27 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

  ich möchte mir einen Analyzer zulegen. Ich habe mir schon ein paar Demos heruntergeladen (PLCAgent-Pro, SPS-Analyzer pro 5, Analysator AutoSpy, ServiceLab 7).
  Habe sie gerade zu hause ausprobiert aber es scheint dass keiner von den Tools mit S7-PLCSim zu Recht kommt. Das ist aber wichtig für mich. Kann mir jemand sagen welche von den Tools, als Vollversion, mit S7-PLCSim kommunizieren kann? Ich könnte leider nur die Demos testen.

  Viele Grüße
  Pikador.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Mai 2006)

Keines. PLCSim kann nur über einen internen Zugangsweg angesprochen werden. Ansonsten kann nur auf E/A/D zugegriffen werden. 
[Werbung]
Als offene Lösung zur Simulation, die auch mit den diversen Analysern funktioniert (speziell natürlich AutoSPy  ) kann ich ACCONtrol http://www.deltalogic.de/software/accontrol/accontrols7.htm empfehlen.
[/Werbung]


----------



## Pikador (27 Mai 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
  Habe mir die Demo-Version von ACCONtrol heruntergeladen und ausprobiert. Sieht gut aus. Aber wie kann ich jetzt zum Beispiel ein Ausgang mit dem AutoSpy aufzeichnen?

  Grüß.


----------



## seeba (27 Mai 2006)

Pikador schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Habe mir die Demo-Version von ACCONtrol heruntergeladen und ausprobiert. Sieht gut aus. Aber wie kann ich jetzt zum Beispiel ein Ausgang mit dem AutoSpy aufzeichnen?
> 
> Grüß.


ACCONtrol verhält sich wie eine SPS mit Ethernet-CP. Du kannst sie einfach per ISO over TCP mit 127.0.0.1 oder der IP-Adresse deines Rechners ansprechen.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Pikador (27 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

habe geschaft. Schade dass man die anderen nicht verbinden kann.

Vielen Dank!

Grüß.
Pikador


----------

